# Adhering issues! Can i repress transfers months later?



## srose (Jun 20, 2008)

Please let me know if I can repress plastisol transfers after they have been applied on a garment for almost a year? I have a client that had the transfers peel off some shirts after numerous washes during the off season. Is that normal? I thought that the temp or pressure may have not been correct. Any thoughts or suggestions?​ 
Thanks!!​


----------

